# relocation package



## murphy27 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello,
I'm deciding whether to accept an offer to relocate from California to Dubai. The position is a Leadership position as a lead designer.

I would be working and living in Dubai and would have to find and acquire my housing.
I would like to live in someplace like Villa Springs (which honestly I don't really know anything about except someone told me about it and it sounds nice). I would like to live in a 2 bedroom Villa Style preferably on the beach. I have no idea if this is realistic or not - I'm just stating what I think would appeal to me.

My salary would be approximately 48,000 Emirati Dirham a month. I would have medical, airfare, car and phone allowance.

I heard that to rent a place that I may have to take out a loan from a Dubai bank as many landlords may require anywhere from a 4 month to 1 year advance payment for rentals.

I would like to know how I can expect to live at 48,000 Emirati Dirham a month. Also, how difficult, with a security letter from my company, is it to get a loan from a bank to get the money for my "deposit". I would prefer to find a place that will take a month to month payment.

Any comments on this situation would be appreciated. This is a big decision to a place that is very foreign to me. I want to be prepared with facts before making the leap.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There is no "Villa Springs." Springs is the name of a large housing estate of attached houses that range from tiny 2-beds to decently sized 3-bed + maid's. Do a google image search for "springs Dubai."

Springs is part of a larger development called Emirates Living, which also includes Meadows (all detached and more upscale than the Springs), Lakes (mix of detached and attached and a step up from the Springs) and Emirates Hills (forget it). None of them are "near" the beach if you mean being able to walk to the beach.

Frankly, a villa directly on the beach is extremely rare and when available, extremely expensive. 

Are you single? Want to walk to the beach. If so, get a flat in Dubai Marina. If you must have a villa, then look into Jumeirah or Umm Sequim, which are two older neighborhoods along the beach. Expensive, but there are some moderately priced older and smaller properties if you look hard enough.

Do not take out a housing loan if you can avoid doing so because you do not want to get into debt in this country. Find a property that accepts four cheques and accept the reality of the situation. We all did. When your company moves you to Dubai they should be putting you up in a free hotel apartment for at least a month, ideally three because you really don't want to commit to any leases or expenses until you've passed your probation period. Use that free hotel stay to save as much of your income and that should be enough to cover the initial rent cheque. Month to month rents are practically non-existent in Dubai. Apartments are more flexible on the number of cheques but the most flexible you'll see will be 4 cheques/year. Villas are now almost entirely 1-2 cheques. 

48,000 a month is a very good salary for a single person. It's entirely up to you to decide how to spend it (blow it all on a fancy car, villas, holidays, brunches every weekend, shopping at the Dubai Mall, dining out every night) or be prudent and save 2/3s while still living nicely enough. 

There's nothing wrong with the Springs. I'd be happy to live there. But it is family oriented and overpriced for what it is (increasingly run down terraced houses). And I'd hate to have to deal with the speed bumps every day. When you get here, drive around and you'll see what communities work for you. 



murphy27 said:


> Hello,
> I'm deciding whether to accept an offer to relocate from California to Dubai. The position is a Leadership position as a lead designer.
> 
> I would be working and living in Dubai and would have to find and acquire my housing.
> ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Many companies offer housing loans to their employees where they will put up the cheques and then take the amount back directly from your salary each month. It's a fantastic salary so it's fair to say the company is investing in you personally, speak to them direct if they run any similar scheme.


----------



## murphy27 (Nov 20, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thank you for these responses. What a great help!


----------



## DubaiResident (Oct 25, 2014)

Some companies also provide anything up to 6 months housing allowance in advance, as this situation is faced by everyone. Be it while renting a villa, or a studio apartment.

As already mentioned above, taking a loan should be the least of your priorities. And for someone with your salary, you can easily get by without one, as long as you play it right.


----------



## murphy27 (Nov 20, 2014)

*rentals - bank loans*

Are there month to month situations that would be acceptable in Dubai. I would like to live in a nice place, but I'd rather live in a month to month to save my salary for a yearly lease rather than take out a bank loan.

The recruiter keeps telling me it is nothing to get a bank loan and everyone does it. That goes against my better judgment. Can anyone shed the light on this?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Put it this way, recruiters are the people most likely to run up huge debts via fancy brunches, apartments and cars they can't afford and max their credit cards, and flee the country in debt. Sensible people don't. I don't know many people who get housing loans from banks. I do know people who get advances from their companies. Most of my friends pay upfront. 

Hotel apartments offer month to month situations but you pay for the privilege. Shockingly so.

You will find that the more cheques the landlord will accept, the higher the rent. For example, landlords will ask 100 in one cheque or 105 in two cheques or 110 in four cheques. 

While I understand the hesitation to pay so much money up front, remember that leases are for the year and if you back out of a lease early you will pay a stiff penalty, at least two month's rent. So you really don't get many advantages in paying rent on a month to month basis if you are able to pay in 1-2 cheques for the year. But do ask your company if they will advance you some of the housing allowance up front, at least for a few months. Borrowing from your company is better than the bank. 

I also tell people that in their first year in Dubai to rent a cheap, basic apartment. Dubai may not work out for you. The job may turn sour or you may come to realise it's just not the right city for you. It's also very expensive and the expenses will manifest itself in ways you won't know beforehand. If you don't have a wife or a family with you, find a basic 1-bed close enough to work. Keep your expenditures as low as possible. Then in your second year, move into a nicer apartment or villa. Believe me, the year will go by quickly enough. 



murphy27 said:


> Are there month to month situations that would be acceptable in Dubai. I would like to live in a nice place, but I'd rather live in a month to month to save my salary for a yearly lease rather than take out a bank loan.
> 
> The recruiter keeps telling me it is nothing to get a bank loan and everyone does it. That goes against my better judgment. Can anyone shed the light on this?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You can rent a serviced hotel apartments on a month to month basis, it's more costly but many people prefer this while finding their feet and the cost out weighs the risks.

Alternatively, plenty flat/villa shares in Dubizzle which is also a popular alternative.


----------



## jgw99 (May 26, 2014)

murphy27 said:


> Are there month to month situations that would be acceptable in Dubai. I would like to live in a nice place, but I'd rather live in a month to month to save my salary for a yearly lease rather than take out a bank loan.
> 
> The recruiter keeps telling me it is nothing to get a bank loan and everyone does it. That goes against my better judgment. Can anyone shed the light on this?


Coming from the US, I was also surprised to learn that at best it's qtrly checks here. As per other comments, ask your company if they offer a loan (zero interest) to help get you through those initial up front expenses associated with renting here.

Not sure about others but wife and were also used to 2x/month (or bi-weekly) salary and here it's end of the month (1x/month). Not a big deal but does play a role into the first 1-3 salary for cash flow needs.

Personally, I would not take out a interest bearing bank loan but that's just my personal choice. Nothing wrong with taking out debt if the interest rate is really low AND you are diligent about paying it down. Of course I'm not too familiar with terms here and whether you can pay beyond minimum (in order to pay it down faster) and if you can, would there be a penalty for early completion.

Hope it helps.


----------

